# Snow camo



## scarrott73 (Apr 13, 2005)

Yesterday i went out and called i had four come into like 400 yds away...They wouldnt come any farther but they were looking straight at me. My guess is that they seen me. Does anyone know where i could buy white clothing that is light and will go over top of my other stuff?

Cody


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

My wife got some from Cabela's for Christmas.

I bought some old surplus snow ponchos off of Sportsman's Guide a couple years ago. Made over whites out of them.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I use Ghost Camo, Awesome stuff!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I use Natural Gear Snow. I like it and you can get a shell set for around 50 bucks. I caught mine on clearance for 40.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=259962


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Jan 3, 2007)

you can outfit yourself in lightweight snowcamo at Cabela's for under $50.. I like mine a lot... now I just have to get some coyotes while wearing it...!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

sportsmansguide.com, complete white suit $14.95, then I took a big Sharpie and drew some branches on it to break up the outline. Can't get much cheaper, just get it a size larger than you normally wear and put it over your insulated stuff


----------



## AutumnFalls (Mar 2, 2007)

A real cheap alternative that actually works well is to take a white sheet and cut a number of slits in them with a Razor Blade. Cut a whole in the middle and pull it over your head (and over your warm weather camo) as a poncho. The slits will allow the camo underneath to show through and break up the white. You can use a fanny pack to tighten it around your mid secion.

Yea, I know it sounds like a craft project for little kids... But it works and i've used it many time bow hunting.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Here is a set of Cover Ups from Cabela's - that are under $50.00 and work jst about anywhere.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

They come in size 4XLT?


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Coverups are made extremely oversized as it is.. If you need a 4XL in coverups I would suggest going on a diet.. Even if you are 6'8"


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

hey coyote meat is fattening!


----------



## sasquatch2000 (Feb 2, 2007)

scarrott73 said:


> ...Does anyone know where i could buy white clothing that is light and will go over top of my other stuff? ...


Linens and Things.

That said, this seems a duplicate of winter camo


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Bgunit68 said:


> hey coyote meat is fattening!


LOL


----------



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

I use natural snow camo the stuff works great!!


----------

